# Do your kids know good password hygiene? Here are some rules



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Growing up before the age of the internet and social networks has left many older users unprepared for risks looming in the virtual world. From that perspective, today’s kids are lucky, as the best cybersecurity practices, such as good password hygiene, are at hand. So, if you are not exactly the most security savvy of parents, try our password essentials. Here’s the short version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do your kids know good password hygiene? Here are some rules


----------

